# Gender Difference in Cubing



## skeletonboy (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello, I have a question which is related to my Rubiks Cube Research. 
Does gender affect cubing?
I've tried to do memory, spatial intelligence and reflex tests and it's just that females average about 20 milliseconds (0.02 second) slower than males. This is also scientifically proven in multiple researches done by experts to prove that females just have the slightest difference. 

Also, I think in a study, says that females are more sensitive to memory in emotional scenes rather than standard memory. Males on the other hand, remember, even small little things or events, but rather forget emotional events such as couple arguments.

Are there any more differences?
Thank You.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Feb 17, 2012)

OT: Those points seem correct. Lots of the girls at my school are worse than the boys in stuff like PE and even math.


----------



## shelley (Feb 17, 2012)

I think the sample size is too small to be conclusive at this point.


----------



## RubiksCubex (Feb 17, 2012)

Part of the reason that girls don't perform as well in PE is because they naturally have more fat in their bodies which means that they are not as strong as boys. Maybe this could affect Cubing???


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 17, 2012)

Since almost all of us use the exact same method,CFOP,cubing really just depends on your hands,fingers,amount of practice,eye tracking,reflexes and stuff like that.And I think men and women are usually a little different at stuff like that.I think cubing can depend on gender and also we all know that male cubers are usually faster than female cubers because I think that's just how we are made.People of different genders are not just different in looks but in many other things.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Feb 17, 2012)

The romance films, television programs on couples are most watched by females. Request of a boy mourning his will be difficult but not for a girl. The emotional intelligence of women is generally higher.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 17, 2012)

"does iris colour affect cubing?"


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 17, 2012)

Becuase cubing is not a physical intensive event, I don't think gender has to do with performance. It depends on memory, effort, and such. The reason female cubers aren't seen as "fast" is becuase there are not many overall, and the slower ones are usually seen and thus the most female cubers are labeled as "slower". (Although there are some really fast ones such as Emily and Sarah.. Etc)


----------



## Zoé (Feb 17, 2012)

cuberkid10 said:


> such as Emily and Sarah.. Etc)









I agree with the idea though ^^
Less female cubers = less fast ones.
Being a female/male really doesn't influence how fast you can become... practice does !


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 17, 2012)

But gender does distinguish a lot though. It's hard to tell whether females have the potential to go as fast as males (say sub 7) because females seems to me, aren't that interested in cubing. A lot of them are interested in fashion, clothing design, puppy games, going to the pub, socializing with one another etc...

@ Zoé: You are right, anything (well, most things) can be mastered with practice, but, as I said, females aren't that interested in cubing. Therefore, not many females have the will to practice for a long time to get to be a "fast speedcuber". 

And it is proven they have slower reflex and worse non-emotional memory than males....I never said there can't be exceptions but.......


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 17, 2012)

Zoé said:


> Less female cubers = less fast ones.
> Being a female/male really doesn't influence how fast you can become... practice does !


This is pretty much exactly what I was going to say.
I believe that females are capable of being just as fast as males, but since fewer girls get into cubing, you don't find many fast ones. There are some girls out there that would be amazing cubers, but they may never get into speedcubing.


----------



## Madde532 (Feb 17, 2012)

i totally agree, i'm a girl from sweden and i have tried to get my friends into cubing, but they don't have any interest in it, which i think is sad.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 17, 2012)

Some interesting stats (from here):

# people who have competed in 3x3x3:
males - 12782 (90.06%)
females - 1411 (9.94%)

mean best 3x3x3 averages: 
males - 39.17
females - 1:06.65

# of sub20 averages:
males - 3295 (25.8%)
females - 107 (7.6%)

# of sub15 averages:
males - 1117 (8.7%)
females - 25 (1.9%)

# of sub10 averages:
males - 45 (0.35%) 
females - 1 (0.07%)


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 17, 2012)

I convinced a teacher to cube(girl - about 26). She liked puzzles and stuff. 
Besides that, woman arent really interested. Most* think its a waste of time.

*Most. Most woman I know.

And those are some interesting stats.


----------



## Owen (Feb 17, 2012)

I've always wondered why there aren't more female cubers. That's my main question, rather than which gender is faster.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 17, 2012)

There are only 25 females that are sub-15.... I was expecting more for some reason.


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 18, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> This is pretty much exactly what I was going to say.
> I believe that females are capable of being just as fast as males, but since fewer girls get into cubing, you don't find many fast ones. There are some girls out there that would be amazing cubers, but they may never get into speedcubing.


 
If they have the exact same potential as males, does this prove the research study of slow reflexes false?

Also, thanks a lot of the stats, although I have no more space to put it in my board but that's very interesting.


----------



## Ander0072 (Feb 27, 2012)

> I've always wondered why there aren't more female cubers. That's my main question, rather than which gender is faster.


(I hope i'm not bumping too old of a thread here")
It isn't possible to prove that every female has the same potential as males, but it's a valid conclusion. 
But another thing one should take into account is the fact that society influencing a lot of people, male and female, but often times males show more resiliance were as women can sometimes feel trapped by society 
(In the sense that peer pressure affects them more and the necessity to be like their friends and go along with the set "norm.", but that'd be another study for another day) 
though men can sometimes just not give a dang and do as they desire sometimes,in the sense of not caring about the reprecussions of the action and what society thinks.
Therefore a guy could find it easier to get into something that isn't a society norm. were as a girl wouldn't.
I'm mostly speaking about the current young generations because that's what I've seen.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 28, 2012)

I think it's because for so many years it was less "acceptable" for girls to be interested in nerdy things(Come on, we all know cubes are kinda nerdy to an extent).

I wouldn't be surprised if over time, as general interest in cubing grows, that more female cubers will pop up. It really boils down to one thing. Practice. That's what any cuber will tell you. A good example. Faz is in his early teens and is stupid fast. I'm 21 and can kind of keep up. Does that mean that younger people are better at cubing? No, it's just that he has put a lot more time and effort into it.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 27, 2022)

Big bump but much needed to discuss this topic as it is timeless and deserves attention.

I think the gender gap exists currently, but would not in the future. Cubing is yet to grow to its full scale and become professional. In my experience, both boys and girls show equal interest and aptitude. 

It is just a matter of time before half of the WCA WRs are by females!


----------



## TheSpeedSkewber (Nov 27, 2022)

cuberkid10 said:


> There are only 25 females that are sub-15.... I was expecting more for some reason.


Officially* i'd expect at the very least 100 more unofficially


----------



## TheSpeedSkewber (Nov 27, 2022)

TheSpeedSkewber said:


> Officially* i'd expect at the very least 100 more unofficially


Wait this thread was 10 years ago


----------

